# How to Live - 5D3 short



## jcs (Jun 29, 2012)

We finished our first project with the 5D3.
Tagline: "What is the meaning of life?" Perhaps we should ask a different question.

http://youtu.be/BLbZ_nwm8-I

*Vimeo version with full HD download*: https://vimeo.com/44909002

Lenses: 16-35 F2.8 II, 24-105 F4L, 70-200 F2.8L II.
FaderND gen 1.
Profiles: Faithful and CineStyle.
VO: Audio Technica 4029, Mogami cable, FocusRite Scarlett 2i2 (very low cost and ultra quiet!) into Reaper on OSX.
Edited in PPro CS6 on Win7x64, image stabilized and post sharpened.


----------



## JasonATL (Jun 29, 2012)

John - I'm sure you're very proud of this, as you should be. It is very well done all around. The pacing of the editing was excellent and the shots were great. I really like how you seemlessly mixed things like fractals and space with live action.

Of course, it would have been much better if the 5D3 weren't so soft! 

[Since sarcasm is hit or miss in written form, let me be clear that the last comment was totally sarcastic - the 5D3 shots were beautiful.]


----------



## Axilrod (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice piece, we share very similar views of our existence.


----------



## jcs (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Jason. Given that this series is planned for the web (where many people are watching content vs. TV), the 5D3 works great. Post sharpening is easy and fast- part of the grading process.


----------



## jcs (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Axilrod. The ideas are perhaps thousands of years old- updated with our current understanding of the universe, iterative computation, and biology.

The script for the next episode discusses the nature of the universe in more detail. Later scripts will discuss mind/body/nutrition, probably with documentary style interviews. All of it relates back to the two generative concepts in the first episode.


----------

